# AHC - Austco Healthcare



## System (13 January 2012)

Azure Healthcare Limited (AZV) was formerly known as TSV Holdings Limited (TSH).


----------



## piggybank (25 February 2014)

Todays action saw it close at 30.5c (up 17%) on turnover of 10.3 million. So it can be claimed that it is a 10 bagger in just 14 months.


​


----------



## McCoy Pauley (19 November 2014)

Back down around 30c per share at the moment after it announced a surprise profit downgrade last week. They announced on 10 November that it forecast NPAT for the first half of 2014/2015 to be between $0.8-$1.2 million after earning $2.17 million for the corresponding period in the previous year.

Apart from a vague reference to increasing staffing and R&D expenditure for "future anticipated growth", AZV gave no reasons for the significant profit downgrade.

The share price was correspondingly smashed.

Simon Dumaresq, who styles himself as the head of equity research at the Eureka Report, has written repeatedly in glowing terms about this company and managed to spin the downgrade in a positive manner when he wrote about it last week (it's behind a paywall, but if you sign up for a trial subscription, you can read his articles on the company). To be fair to Simon, this is probably his first major miss and if you sold out at or near the top after he first brought the company to light, you would have banked a good profit.

Here's a chart.


----------



## McCoy Pauley (19 November 2014)

Richard Hemming gently criticises management for the way they handled the profit downgrade.

http://www.theage.com.au/money/inve...lesson-to-all-small-caps-20141114-11mpe7.html


----------



## System (27 November 2020)

On November 27th, 2020, Azure Healthcare Limited (AZV) changed its name and ASX code to Austco Healthcare Limited (AHC).


----------



## Dona Ferentes (27 November 2020)

Austco Healthcare AHC makes sophisticated nurse call systems, enterprise reporting and analytics tools, and industry-leading software applications for caregivers and clinical staff.

- the old incarnation described itself as an _" international provider of healthcare communication and clinical workflow management solutions. The Company is headquartered in Australia, and has six subsidiaries in six countries supporting more than 6,000 healthcare facilities through global reseller network "._

.... I'm looking at a dialling back of expectations??


----------



## Stockbailx (10 June 2021)

Might be on to something good! price spike this morning, haven't heard of any news? A couple of recent volume spikes assuring the price action to increase!


----------



## Dona Ferentes (16 July 2022)

Stockybailz said:


> Might be on to something good! price spike this morning, haven't heard of any news? A couple of recent volume spikes assuring the price action to increase!



AHC gave up those gains and slipped in 2022,  to around 9c in June. There has been a slight lift over the last few weeks to 13c, on low volume.

As a provider of sophisticated nurse call systems, enterprise reporting and analytics tools, and industry-leading software applications for caregivers and clinical staff, AHC, this whole sector seems problematic in that there appear to be many systems around, but getting prominence is hard and health budgets constrained. Yes, everyone thinks that "_Nurse call isn’t buttons and lights anymore. Advanced software differentiates top-tier vendors_" but I'm not sure the value proposition is overwhelming.

There was a March Update to the market and a few contract wins, but Announcements seem few and far between. In March there was a robust order book at $23million. Also, they were moving international operations from HK to Malaysia.

Market cap under $40 million. Earniings positive and a low _pe ?_


----------

